# Ventilooooo !!



## Mac à Rosny (28 Septembre 2005)

J'ai un iMac G5 de 3 mois.
Habituellement, il est d'un silence quasiment total (presque inquiétant   ).
Cette semaine, à 2 reprises (pas le même jour), il s'est mis à faire un boucan infernal (façon Concorde au décollage, un jour de Katrina). J'ai été obligé à chaque fois de l'éteindre pour que les choses entrent dans l'ordre.

Est-ce que je dois:
- m'inquiéter
- contacter les SAV
- prendre une assurance vie

Merci d'avance de cocher la bonne réponse.


----------



## jojofk (28 Septembre 2005)

écoute moi c'est pareil! depuis peu il est beaucoup plus ventilé qu'avant....

 une mise à jour néfaste comme cause? si on est nombreaux dans le même cas, ce peut être probable. avant, il ne s'emballait qu'en période de forte chaleur, et comme le tien, le reste du temps il demeurait calme..


to be continued.


----------



## Mac à Rosny (28 Septembre 2005)

Pas bête comme hypothèse.
Rien lu là-dessus sur MacFixit pour l'instant.

Wait and see.
Sinon j'écrirais à Ted Landau pour signaler le problème.

Merci pour la réponse anyway.


----------



## Caligari (1 Octobre 2005)

Tiens, moi aussi !

Habituellement plutôt silencieux, mon iMac G5 est devenu très bruyant depuis quelques jours lorsque le processeur est très sollicité, par exemple lorsque j'active les animations iTunes (limitation de fréquence désactivée) et même lorsque j'imprime (100 % du processeur est utilisé pour une simple impression !).

On entend vraiment bien les ventilos monter en vitesse au fur et à mesure que le processeur travaille à fond. En même temps, dès que le processeur n'est plus sollicité dans ses derniers retranchements, tout redeveint normal assez rapidement.


----------



## Mac à Rosny (3 Octobre 2005)

Caligari a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, moi aussi !
> 
> Habituellement plutôt silencieux, mon iMac G5 est devenu très bruyant depuis quelques jours lorsque le processeur est très sollicité, par exemple lorsque j'active les animations iTunes (limitation de fréquence désactivée) et même lorsque j'imprime (100 % du processeur est utilisé pour une simple impression !).
> 
> On entend vraiment bien les ventilos monter en vitesse au fur et à mesure que le processeur travaille à fond. En même temps, dès que le processeur n'est plus sollicité dans ses derniers retranchements, tout redeveint normal assez rapidement.



Espérons que la prochaine MAJ système (annoncée) supprimera le problème...
L'espoir fait vivre.


----------



## sebdag (6 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,

Comme je disais precedement voir posts VENTILO FOU QUI S'EMBALLE etc ...
Il semblerait que suite à la mise à jour 10.4.2 il y ait une mauvaise gestion de l'alimentation 
(USB ou autres peripheriques) ce qui provoque des pbs ecran noir, ventilo fou etc.......

A+

ps : Merci aux modos de faire le necessaire pour rassembler ces informations.
Ce serait interessant que MAC GENERATION ait la solution sur ce probleme car franchement sur apple support c dur de trouver.


----------



## sebdag (3 Janvier 2006)

Tout est résolu apres remplacement de mon modem USB par un modem ethernet d'occasion


DONC LES COUPURES INTEMPESTIVES AVEC VENTILATEURS FOUS ET LES ECRANS NOIRS RESOLU APRES CHANGEMENT DE MODEM

Merci à tous pour votre participation.


----------



## JPTK (3 Janvier 2006)

Ah bah les modems USB c'est fatal pour les kernel panic, surtout avec le mauvais driver


----------



## lamidenis (3 Janvier 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ah bah les modems USB c'est fatal pour les kernel panic, surtout avec le mauvais driver


Avec Alice/Tiscali au moins c'est clair : on ne peut brancher le modem ADSL sur MAC qu'en ethernet ou en WiFi.


----------



## Caligari (5 Janvier 2006)

sebdag a dit:
			
		

> Tout est résolu apres remplacement de mon modem USB par un modem ethernet d'occasion
> DONC LES COUPURES INTEMPESTIVES AVEC VENTILATEURS FOUS ET LES ECRANS NOIRS RESOLU APRES CHANGEMENT DE MODEM



J'ai toujours eu un modem ethernet avec mon iMac et les ventilos continuent à s'exciter quand le processeur est sollicité. Je n'ai changé aucun périphérique USB entre le moment où mon iMac était silencieux et le moment où il a commencé à faire du bruit. La 10.4.3 n'a rien changé. Bref, autant dire que je n'ai plus grand plaisir à utiliser cette machine


----------



## septimus (13 Janvier 2006)

Mon cas : iMac rev B acheté en juillet 05. 

Bruit très correct au début mais depuis quelques temps beaucoup plus élevé, malgré une température "normale" de 60-65°. En fait, pour donner un exemple, je dirais qu'il fait en permanence le même bruit qu'il faisait auparavant lorsqu'il était pas mal sollicité (photoshop, safari avec flash...) 

Mais depuis quelques jours ça va nettement mieux : j'ai fait la màj 10.4.4 et j'ai suivi les instructions trouvées sur un autre post macgé. Et ça marche ! Voici ce qu'il faut faire (ça vient du SAV apple) :

_- Eteindre l'iMac

2 - Démarrez l'iMac en Pram
Pour cela :
Démarrez l'iMac en appuyant sur les 4 touches : Alt - Commande - P - R
Ne pas lâcher les 4 touches jusqu'au 4ème son de démarrage

3- Eteindre l'iMac

4 - Démarrez l'iMac en Open Firmware
Pour cela :
Démarrez l'iMac en appuyant sur les 4 touches : Alt - Commande - O - F

L'iMac démarre en mode "Texte"

a) Tapez
reset-nvram 
validez

b) Tapez
set-defaults (ne pas oublier le "s" de defaults)
validez

c) Tapez
reset-all 
validez

L'iMac redémarre de lui-même
Une fois le démarrage terminé complètement (bureau affiché, horloge et petites icônes en haut à droite affichées, ainsi que vos fichiers ou dossiers habituels)
BREF - UN DEMARRAGE COMPLET

5 - Eteindre l'iMac

Débranchez tous les câbles, mettre par exemple un linge propre (serviette douce) sur une surface plane afin de recevoir l'écran de cet iMac
Dévissez les 3 vis de l'iMac (elles ne sortiront pas pour éviter les pertes)
Retirez le capot moteur. Sous le ventilateur, on peut voir 2 petits carrés.
Désolé pour la photo, je n'arrive pas à insérer dans ce forum, une photo plus grande

Appuyer une fois sur le carré du bas (un petit bouton est situé au milieu du carré)

Refermez l'iMac, revissez les vis, rebranchez vos câbles
Démarrez l'iMac (Si ventilo tourne à fond, on redémarre et tout se calme)

Plus de bruits, testez l'iMac sur plusieurs minutes, heures._

2 petites choses encore : au reset de la pram pour moi j'ai eu 2 "bong" et l'imac a lancé le démarrage tout seul, sans que je relâche les touches; et pour la photo du petit bouton elle était pas terrible et perso, je n'ai trouvé qu'un seul bouton de ce type sous le ventilo principal en haut et au milieu (en fait juste en dessous du plastique gris).

Voilà j'espère que ça marchera aussi pour vous


----------



## MarcMame (13 Janvier 2006)

septimus a dit:
			
		

> Voilà j'espère que ça marchera aussi pour vous


Tu cites les 3 méthodes (plus ou moins profondes) de reset PMU / NVRAM. Il n'est pas du tout necessaire d'effectuer les 3 à la suite !! Une seule de ces méthodes suffit.
La 1ère (pomme+alt+P+R) étant la plus facile à mettre en oeuvre mais ne reset pas tout.
La 2ème (reset via open firmware) permettant un reset plus profond et une remise aux défaut des paramètres.
La 3ème n'étant nécessaire uniquement si l'on ne peut démarrer le Mac où qu'il plante directement au démarrage, auquel cas, on ne peut appliquer les 2 premières méthodes.

Bref, il faut choisir sa méthode mais il ne sert à rien du tout de faire les 3 de suite, encore moins de démonter son Mac à chaque fois !


----------



## septimus (13 Janvier 2006)

Merci pour la précision la prochaine fois ça ira plus vite


----------



## Caligari (13 Janvier 2006)

septimus a dit:
			
		

> Voilà j'espère que ça marchera aussi pour vous



Ah oui ! J'aurais bien aimé ! Malheureusement, j'ai essayé ces différentes manips et rien n'y fait (iMac Rev A). J'ai même l'impression que la 10.4.4 n'a fait qu'empirer les choses. Hier soir, les ventilos se sont encore mis à vrombir en exportant une présentation Keynote en Quicktime. Excédé, et sans me contrôler, j'en suis venu à donner deux coups de poings rageurs sur cette satanée bestiole  Et dire que les premiers mois d'utilisation avaient été si idylliques :rose:


----------



## MarcMame (13 Janvier 2006)

Caligari a dit:
			
		

> Hier soir, les ventilos se sont encore mis à vrombir en exportant une présentation Keynote en Quicktime.


Si c'est uniquement le temps de l'exportation, ça n'a rien d'anormal.


----------



## Caligari (13 Janvier 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est uniquement le temps de l'exportation, ça n'a rien d'anormal.



En fait, c'est un exemple parmi d'autres. Autre exemple : une animation Flash dans Safari et c'est parti pour la turbine.  Ce qui me chagrine c'est que pendant les premiers mois  d'utilisation, mon iMac était particulièrement silencieux dans toutes les situations où il est très bruyant aujourd'hui. J'ai bien fait un Apple Hardware Test qui est normal (après avoir changé une barette de RAM défectueuse).

Pour donner une idée du bruit, quand je crée un DVD avec iDVD par exemple, le bruit finit par être presque aussi intense que lorsque l'on démarre l'iMac avec le CD Apple Hardware Test. Même chose quand j'imprime (100% du processeur est utilisé).


----------



## Caligari (14 Janvier 2006)

Pour vous donner une idée, j'ai enregistré mon iMac avec le micro interne dans deux situations : quand le processeur n'est pas beaucoup sollicité (le léger souffle que l'on entend ne provient pas de l'iMac) et dans une situation où le processeur est à 100% d'utilisation, en l'occurrence ici, au bout d'une minute, les effets visuels d'iTunes avec désactivation de la fréquence 

iMac silencieux
iMac bruyant


----------



## MarcMame (16 Janvier 2006)

Caligari a dit:
			
		

> Pour vous donner une idée, j'ai enregistré mon iMac avec le micro interne dans deux situations : quand le processeur n'est pas beaucoup sollicité (le léger souffle que l'on entend ne provient pas de l'iMac) et dans une situation où le processeur est à 100% d'utilisation, en l'occurrence ici, au bout d'une minute, les effets visuels d'iTunes avec désactivation de la fréquence


Ces symptomes sont tout à fait normaux. Il y aurait un vrai problème si les ventilos étaient à fond en permanence, ce qui n'est pas le cas.
Maintenant, concernant ton problème qui serait qu'il fait plus de bruit qu'auparavant et que les ventilos se mettraient en route plus rapidement, ça peut être lié à 2 problèmes : 
1/ Une mise à jour du système où les ingénieurs d'Apple auraient volontairement forcé la ventilation : il n'y a pas grand chose à faire.

2/ Quelque chose fait que ton iMac chauffe plus que d'habitude. Est ce que l'environnement de ton iMac à été modifié, est ce qu'il fait plus chaud dans la pièce où il se trouve ou encore, est-il pres d'une source de chaleur ?
Le dernier point qui peut être le plus probable : quelque chose obstrue la ventilation normale de ton iMac et le force donc à pousser la ventilation. Il se peut qu'il y ait de la poussière qui se soit accumulé à l'intérieur. Il faut donc que tu démontes ta machine pour le vérifier et la nettoyer avec une bombe d'air sec.


----------



## Caligari (16 Janvier 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Ces symptomes sont tout à fait normaux. Il y aurait un vrai problème si les ventilos étaient à fond en permanence, ce qui n'est pas le cas.
> Maintenant, concernant ton problème qui serait qu'il fait plus de bruit qu'auparavant et que les ventilos se mettraient en route plus rapidement, ça peut être lié à 2 problèmes :
> 1/ Une mise à jour du système où les ingénieurs d'Apple auraient volontairement forcé la ventilation : il n'y a pas grand chose à faire.
> 
> ...


Merci MarcMame de t'intéresser à mon problème, c'est très sympa. 

1. Je ne crois pas. Il a commencé à faire du bruit plusieurs semaines après avoir fait la dernière MAJ de Mac OS X. Niveau température du processeur, je n'ai pas noté de différence entre avant et après le moment où il est devenu bruyant. A titre d'exemple, les effet iTunes ne le rendait pas bruyant comme aujourd'hui, je pouvais les laisser plus d'une heure sans noter de ventilation excessive.

2. Non, mon iMac est toujours au même endroit. 

3. J'ai déjà ouvert mon iMac plusieurs fois. Il n'y a aucune poussière à l'intérieur, tout est très propre. Par contre, je n'ai encore pas essayé la bombe d'air sec (j'ai un peu de mal à en trouver). Je vais essayer cette dernière solution.

Que les ventilos ventilent plus quand le processeur est sollicité, je comprends que cela soit normal. Dans les premiers mois d'utilisation, j'entendais bien une ventilation plus importante dans cette situation mais franchement, le bruit était à peine plus audible qu'en temps normal. Là le niveau sonore est vraiment insupportable. 

Encore merci de ton interêt.


----------



## MarcMame (16 Janvier 2006)

Si ta machine est encore sous garantie, il te reste la possibilité de la faire jouer.....


----------



## MarcMame (16 Janvier 2006)

Caligari a dit:
			
		

> 1. Je ne crois pas. Il a commencé à faire du bruit plusieurs semaines après avoir fait la dernière MAJ de Mac OS X.


Pour pouvoir éliminer cette possibilité, tu devrais installer ton OS d'origine (livré avec la machine) sur un disque externe (ou une autre partition) et faire les manipulations qui provoquent l'emballement des ventilos. Si le bruit est toujours le même, les mises à jour d'OS ne sont pas en cause. Dans le cas contraire, c'est aux ingénieurs d'Apple qu'il faut se paindre.


----------



## Caligari (16 Janvier 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Pour pouvoir éliminer cette possibilité, tu devrais installer ton OS d'origine (livré avec la machine) sur un disque externe (ou une autre partition) et faire les manipulations qui provoquent l'emballement des ventilos. Si le bruit est toujours le même, les mises à jour d'OS ne sont pas en cause. Dans le cas contraire, c'est aux ingénieurs d'Apple qu'il faut se paindre.


Oui, j'y avais pensé. Sauf pour le disque externe puique lorsque l'on démarre un iMac G5 (en tout cas ceux de ma génération) sur un disque externe, les ventilos ne sont plus gérés donc ils ventilent à fond. Et puis j'ai eu la bonne idée  de ne pas faire de partition supplémentaire sur le DD de l'iMac, c'est un peu ce qui m'a freiné pour refaire une intallation. Mais je crois que je ne vais pas y échapper. Ca sera la première fois en 15 ans de Mac que je vais refaire une installation de Mac OS.

Et pour finir, mon iMac n'est plus sous garantie. La seule fois où j'ai donné un Mac au SAV Apple, il m'est revenu dans un état tellement lamentable que j'hésite vraiment à refaire l'expérience (c'était un 'iBook qi est revenu complètement rayé, sale, alors qu'il était dans un état excellent auparavant).

Donc :

1. Essayer la bombe d'air sec
2. Essayer une réinstallation du système d'origine.
3. Ne plus acheter de Mac... Non, je plaisante... bien que... 

Encore une fois merci MarcMame


----------



## septimus (16 Janvier 2006)

Tu peux refaire une install mais avec archivage, comme ça tous tes réglages seront gardés


----------



## MarcMame (16 Janvier 2006)

septimus a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux refaire une install mais avec archivage, comme ça tous tes réglages seront gardés


Surtout pas maheureux !! Si les fichiers de prefs sont corrompus, on ne saura jamais si une installation de base peut rétablir ses défauts.


----------



## septimus (16 Janvier 2006)

:rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## Caligari (16 Janvier 2006)

septimus a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux refaire une install mais avec archivage, comme ça tous tes réglages seront gardés



Merci Septimus, c'est effectivement ce que je comptais faire. Mais ça ne m'enchante guère quand même


----------



## MarcMame (16 Janvier 2006)

Caligari a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'y avais pensé. Sauf pour le disque externe puique lorsque l'on démarre un iMac G5 (en tout cas ceux de ma génération) sur un disque externe, les ventilos ne sont plus gérés donc ils ventilent à fond.


Tu es bien sur de ça ? Je croyais que c'était le mode "Target" qui empechait la gestion des ventilos, pas le boot externe. De toute façon, si tu as un disque externe, ça vaut quand même le coup d'essayer, ça t'évitera, dans un premier temps, de reformater ton disque interne.


----------



## Caligari (16 Janvier 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Surtout pas maheureux !! Si les fichiers de prefs sont corrompus, on ne saura jamais si une installation de base peut rétablir ses défauts.


J'ai donc failli faire la même bêtise alors :rose:


----------



## MarcMame (16 Janvier 2006)

Caligari a dit:
			
		

> J'ai donc failli faire la même bêtise :rose:


Ben oui, je sais, c'est pas marrant, mais le seul moyen efficace de savoir si le système est en cause plutot que le hard, c'est de repartir d'un système clean, celui d'origine, sans mise à jour ni récupération d'un quelconque fichier de préférence provenant du système qui peut être en cause. C'est pour ça que je te propose de faire quand même l'essai d'abord sur ton disque externe, comme ça tu ne perds rien.


----------



## Caligari (16 Janvier 2006)

Je viens de réinstaller Tiger sur le disque dur internet et... mêmes problèmes. Rien que l'indexation Spotlight a fait monter les ventilos en puissance. Je poursuis les investigations et faire les MAJ.


----------



## MarcMame (17 Janvier 2006)

Caligari a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de réinstaller Tiger sur le disque dur internet et... mêmes problèmes. Rien que l'indexation Spotlight a fait monter les ventilos en puissance. Je poursuis les investigations et faire les MAJ.


Est ce que le Tiger en question est bien le disque d'installation *d'origine* livré avec ton Mac ?


----------



## Caligari (17 Janvier 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que le Tiger en question est bien le disque d'installation *d'origine* livré avec ton Mac ?


Non, mon Mac était livré avec Panther. J'ai acheté Tiger dès sa sortie et mon iMac est resté silencieux plusieurs mois sous Tiger. Sous 10.4.0, il était hier soir aussi bruyant que sous 10.4.4 avant la réinstallation.

En essayant de rassembler mes souvenirs sur la période qui correspond au début du bruit de mon iMac, je viens de me souvenir d'un évènement qui pourrait en être l'origine mais je n'en suis pas sûr du tout parce que mes connaissances en la matière sont nulles. En gros, mes périphériques sont branchés sur une multiprise et mon iMac sur une autre (qui est protégée). Je me souviens avoir une fois par mégarde confondu les deux et j'ai éteint la multiprise de l'iMac alors que celui-ci était sous tension et hors veille, en pleine action. Est-ce que ce genre de manipulation aurait pu avoir une incidence ? C'est vraiment la seule chose qui pourrait être à l'origine de tous ces désagréments sonores dont je puisse me souvenir.


----------



## MarcMame (17 Janvier 2006)

Caligari a dit:
			
		

> Non, mon Mac était livré avec Panther. J'ai acheté Tiger dès sa sortie et mon iMac est resté silencieux plusieurs mois sous Tiger. Sous 10.4.0, il était hier soir aussi bruyant que sous 10.4.4 avant la réinstallation.


Moi j'aurais quand même fait un essai avec ce CD (Panther), mais bon, si tu dis que la 10.4.0 ne posait pas de soucis....



> Je me souviens avoir une fois par mégarde confondu les deux et j'ai éteint la multiprise de l'iMac alors que celui-ci était sous tension et hors veille, en pleine action. Est-ce que ce genre de manipulation aurait pu avoir une incidence ?


Evidemment, ça ne lui a surement pas fait du bien. :rateau: 
Les seules pannes hardware possibles seraient un défaut dans les capteurs de température ou dans le contrôle de gestion de rotation des ventilos, mais bon ça me parrait assez improbable, surtout qu'il y a bien une variation en fonction de la charge.
Niveau soft : 2 conséquences possibles :
1/ Fichiers de l'OS corrompu, le problème auraient du être résolu par la réinstallation de l'OS, (du moins si tu es certain d'avoir fait une clean install (initialisation du disque ou de la partition, et non récupération d'aucun fichier de l'OS précédent).
2/ Crash de la PMU : le plus radical, c'est encore de débrancher le Mac, ouvrir, appuyer *une fois et une seule* (et donc pas 2 !) sur le bouton de reset de la carte mère, attendre 2mn, rebrancher le secteur, allumer.


A part ça, je ne vois pas.
Ton problème est complexe car il n'y a pas de panne avéré, juste un problème de nuisance sonore.... Ce serait plus simple si les ventilos étaient à fond en permanence.


----------



## Caligari (17 Janvier 2006)

Oui, j'ai bien fait une clean intall. Donc l'OS était tout propre.

J'ai déjà fait un reset de la carte mère (enfin, je pense avoir appuyé sur le bon bouton, celui indiqué dans le post un peu plus haut) et ça n'a rien changé.

il reste l'hypothèse de la poussière dans les ventilos. Je vais essayer de me procurer une bombre d'air sec comme tu me l'as recommandé précédemment.

Sinon, il faudra que je prenne mon mal en patience, autrement dit 2-3 ans, le temps d'économiser suffisamment pour remplacer cette machine. L'avantage, c'est que si rien ne s'améliore, je n'investirais plus d'argent en informatique d'ici là. Ca facilitera les économies 

Un grand merci MarcMame


----------



## MarcMame (17 Janvier 2006)

Caligari a dit:
			
		

> il reste l'hypothèse de la poussière dans les ventilos.


Dans les ventilos et évidemment sur tout le chemin d'extraction d'air. En général, se sont les grilles d'entrée et de sortie qui accumulent le plus de poussière.


----------



## Caligari (16 Février 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Dans les ventilos et évidemment sur tout le chemin d'extraction d'air. En général, se sont les grilles d'entrée et de sortie qui accumulent le plus de poussière.



Suite des événements ! Sur les conseils de MarcMame, j'ai utilisé une bombe d'air sec pour nettoyer mon iMac. J'ai aussi utilisé ce qu'un lecteur de MacBidouille a conseillé pour nettoyer le radiateur de son iMac de même génération que le mien. Résultat ? Mon iMac est devenu plus silencieux ! Ouf ! Je n'ai pas encore retrouvé le niveau sonore que j'ai connu dans les premiers mois d'utilisation lorsque le processeur est fortement sollicté mais on s'en approche et surtout j'ai retrouvé un peu de plaisir à utiliser cette machine.

Merci à tous et à MarcMame en particulier


----------

